#ubuntu-mk 2011-10-04
<|G0LTaR|> nekoj online?
<damjan> |G0LTaR|: едвам
<|G0LTaR|> zavrshiv rabota
<|G0LTaR|> fala :)
#ubuntu-mk 2011-10-07
<damjan> м
